# America's Future??



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If our liberal friends have their way, I'm thinking that this will be where we are at sometime in the next four years:










Sad.

huntin1


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Define "socialist" for me...


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

omegax said:


> Define "socialist" for me...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yep, that'll do it. ^^^ A picture's worth a thousand words, ehh.

huntin1


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

:withstupid:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

omegax said:


> Define "socialist" for me...


omegax, just in case Longshot's pic doesn't explain it clearly enough for you.......

The Washington Times

DE SILVA: Socialism in disguise
Obama's Third-World radicalism
Ian de Silva
Tuesday, October 28, 2008

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/200 ... -disguise/

Intoxicated by the mantra of change, those who support Sen. Barack Obama appear to be gleeful about the new era that would come if he won. But is America such a fundamentally flawed country that it needs the kind of change that Mr. Obama promises? If you answer yes, then you have no idea how good a country this is compared to the rest of the world.

As a naturalized American who grew up in the Third World and experienced firsthand the economic misery and impenetrable corruption under socialism, I know socialism when I see it - and I see socialism in Mr. Obama's plans. He has skillfully disguised his socialist agenda by an oratorical cloak of populism. So, just as it takes an alert eye to spot the proverbial wolf in sheep's clothing, it takes an experienced eye to spot the incipient but insurgent socialism inside Mr. Obama's agenda.

Among the indubitable indicators of Mr. Obama's socialist beliefs is his tax plan. Most notably, he wants to tax the Dickens out of people who make more than $250,000 a year so that the government can then turn around and give that money to poor people, either as tax rebates or as services. That is Mr. Obama's plan to spread the wealth - and that is socialism - i.e., government-enforced redistribution of wealth to people whether they earned it or not. Once he started at $250,000, who says he would stop there? Pretty soon, he could hit those who make $50,000 a year.

Mr. Obama's harangues on denuding the rich are typical of many Third-World politicians, who, despite being well-off themselves (Mr. Obama is himself a millionaire, after all), somehow manage to bamboozle the masses into electing them on the premise that the rich are the villains.

Mr. Obama's plan to spread the wealth by taking it from the rich and giving to the poor may sound good to liberals, but in the end, it will not please anyone. Spreading wealth is somewhat like spreading a stick of butter - spread it over too many slices of bread and pretty soon nobody can taste the butter.

The trouble with those who support socialism is that their anti-capitalist fervor has so overtaken their common sense that they fail to ask themselves how America got the high standards of living that it has. The things that most Americans take for granted - advanced medicine, safe food, air-conditioned homes, cars with automatic transmission, cell phones etc. - did not come from socialist countries. Instead, those inventions were made possible thanks to capitalism - the idea that those who are entrepreneurial should reap the benefits of their ingenuity.

Of course, the recent collapse of Wall Street is hardly the milieu in which one should tout capitalism's blessings. But the whole of capitalism cannot be judged by a few bad weeks coming after decades of prosperity. After all, you would not say the typical weather in Florida is terrible merely because it has gotten a Category 5 hurricane once in several decades, would you? Even the poorest Americans have better access to higher-quality services than millions of people living in the Third World. For instance, clean water is a luxury in many parts of the world. The police will protect you only if you bribe them. The schools will educate your children only if you belong to the ruling political party. Thankfully, none of those things are the prevailing reality in America.

Yet, Mr. Obama and his supporters seem to think that America is such a terrible place that it needs a complete overhaul. If in fact America is such a terrible place, then why are millions of immigrants coming here from all over the world? I will tell you why: They know that the capitalist system we have here, despite its faults, is still the only system that provides the most opportunities for success.

If Mr. Obama became president, it would be the first time in history that an American president hailed from a Third-World lineage (Mr. Obama's father came from Kenya, an unmistakably Third World country). Now, since you cannot change where your parents came from, there is nothing inherently wrong with a president having Third-World parents. However, in Mr. Obama's case, this Third-World nexus is relevant because it may help explain his apparent proclivity for radical socialist ideas commonly seen in the Third World.

So, as we near the election, we Americans must ask ourselves if we really think America is such a bad place that we should turn it over to someone who wants to radically change it. For my part, that is change I do not believe in.

_Ian de Silva is an engineer who has side interests in politics and history_

That otta do it for you.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wonder if people know the standard of living they will loose. How many are willing to go to one car? How many single people are willing to bo to no car. Look to the socialist countries and you will see the cars per capita. About 1/2 and less that of the United States. If you have a car plan on $8 to $10 a gallon gas. This isn't going to be good.

Fair will be all families of four living in an 800 square foot home.


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

I was listening to Glenn Beck while on the way to work one of the dogs this evening. A caller had come to the USA from Cuba and was there when Castro took over. He was explaining what was going on at the time and how Castro promised 'change' and wealth sharing, etc. Very interesting call and I wish I had a way to record it.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Jeez hutin1... I don't know if I'd use an op ed article from the Washington Times to define Socialiam. After all that particular paper is wholly owned by the Reverend Sung Yung Moon ie. "MOONIES" With invasive flower sales at the airport, and preselected mass marriages, that particular cult is perhaps the poster child for mindless socialism.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Longshot said:


> omegax said:
> 
> 
> > Define "socialist" for me...


LMAO! OMG! I have to go and clean the coffee off my LCD Screen.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

None of that is a definition of "socialism". A lot of people are using a definition that can just as easily be applied to McCain, and it's really been irking me lately.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

omegax said:


> None of that is a definition of "socialism". A lot of people are using a definition that can just as easily be applied to McCain, and it's really been irking me lately.


In truth, it's obama's fault for using the phrase "spread the wealth around" to Joe the Plumber. Poor choice of words, really. That's how mccain is getting "socialism" to resonate with people.

However, in reality, it's the system we've been using for years, right? Isn't the definition of a progressive tax system, a redistrubtion of wealth?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Question Republican Kool Aid drinkers...

Who started the progressive (some might say socialist) taxation system?

Anyone want to know who McCain's idol is?

Anyone wonder what I'm going to say next?

:eyeroll:


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> Anyone want to know who McCain's idol is?


It's not hidden like most of his opponents biography.



> Anyone wonder what I'm going to say next?


NO, but I'll bet it has nothing to do with explaining Obama's stand on spreading the wealth.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

JustAnotherDog said:


> > Anyone want to know who McCain's idol is?
> 
> 
> It's not hidden like most of his opponents biography.
> ...


nice sound bites with no substance.

I see you refuse to answer the question. Maybe you lack the curiousity or capacity to know? Not sure?

My questions were connected. Try connecting the dots...

quick go use the internet to research... it always comes thru in a pinch when you need a little intellectual pick me up...

Who is considered the father of progressive(socialist style) taxation?

Here let me help you out:

http://blog.beliefnet.com/stevenwaldman ... -advo.html

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Maybe you lack the curiousity or capacity to know?


Ryan your going of the deep end again implying people are stupid. Your also ignoring my PM's.


----------

